# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  آموزش NetBeans 6 IDE

## zacaria

سلام
من NetBeans 6  را دانلود کردم. دوستان اگر مقاله آموزش این IDE را دارند (بصورت ebook) لطف کنند.
لطفا نگید که اگه جستجو کنی پیدا می کنی. چون بلد نیستم.

----------


## zer0cool

http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/index.html

ebook فارسی فکر نمیکنم داشته باشه.

----------


## computer_eng

سلام
در مورد Netbeans آموزش تصویری؟
سراغ دارید؟
یا کتاب به زبان english?

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
در سایت Netbeans آموزشهایی وجود داره که بصورت ویژوال می باشد و امکانات محیط Netbeans  را توضیح داده .

----------


## SmarTech

میتونید از این کتاب هم استفاده کنید ! 
Apress Pro Netbeans IDE 6 Rich Client Platform Edition
+ برای دریافت ; میتونید از  Flazx  دانلود کنید (امیدوارم مشکل ساز نشه! )

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> میتونید از این کتاب هم استفاده کنید ! 
> Apress Pro Netbeans IDE 6 Rich Client Platform Edition
> + برای دریافت ; میتونید از  Flazx  دانلود کنید (امیدوارم مشکل ساز نشه! )


سلام
این کتاب برای آموزش کار با محیط Netbeans نمی باشد بلکه آموزشی برای تولید نرم افزار های desktop با استفاده از Netbeans platform می باشد .

----------


## javadabsalan

سلام 
شما می تونید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
www.netbeans6.wordpress.com
که البته مدیریت اون آدرس رو جدیدا تغییر داده:
www.java4every1.wordpress.com
اگر هم چیزهای بیشتری بخوای، میتونی به این آدرس ایمیل بزنی:
blogsofmine@gmail.com

----------


## javadabsalan

سلام دوستان
اگر موضوع خاصی از آموزش های netbeans در سایت اصلی میخواهید میتوانید به یکی از دو آدرس زیر ایمیل بزنید: (مثلا آموزش های تصویری ، سرفصلهای خاص، کلاسهای مجازی و ...)
به زبان انگلیسی به این آدرس:
Patrick.Keegan@sun.com
و به زبان فارسی یا انگلیسی به این آدرس:
javad.absalan@gmail.com
و یا با وبلاگ زیر تماس بگیرید:
www.java4every1.wordpress.com
مطمئن باشید که راهنمایی خواهید شد.

----------


## abdussalam

من خيلي دنبال netbeans گشتم ولي موفق به دانلودش نشدم .
اگه ممكنه يه نفر لطف كنه و  netbeans 6.5  يا جديدتر رو برام ايميل كنه ممنون ميشم يا لينك مستقيم دانلود بهم بده
A_garmsiri2004@yahoo.com
ممنون

----------


## manvaputra

> من خيلي دنبال netbeans گشتم ولي موفق به دانلودش نشدم .
> اگه ممكنه يه نفر لطف كنه و  netbeans 6.5  يا جديدتر رو برام ايميل كنه ممنون ميشم يا لينك مستقيم دانلود بهم بده
> A_garmsiri2004@yahoo.com
> ممنون


دوست عزیز توی همین سایت توی قسمت اعلان ها می تونید لینک دانلودش رو پیدا کنید .

----------


## msn2msn

سلام من يه فايل آموزشي پيدا كردم كه واسه نسخه‌ي 6 نيست ولي ميشه 1 چيزايي ازش فهميد.
http://www.box.net/shared/b2nkdxpjh1

----------


## farzadpmh

میتونی اول اینو بخونی
http://dl2.mobfa.org/dl10/Mobile_Pro....Mobfa.Org.zip
پسورد: www.mobfa.org

----------


## aminbrleevb

فقط اومدم بگم که الان  Netbeans 7.2.1  با  همه امکانی موجود  هست و بهترین کارایی رو داره از نظر محیط ویژوال بهتر از eclips هست

----------


## zohree

سلام
در netbeans فقط برنامه index رو اجرا میکنه برنامه به اسم دیگه اجرا نمیشه چیکارشکنم؟
دوستان برنامه نویس راهنماییم کنن. ممنون

----------

